# speedport w502v wlan problem



## Joker2809 (27. April 2009)

hi leute

habe ein problem mit dem router "SPEEDPORT W 502V" von kollegen die Wlan blinke alle 10 sec kurz auf und ich verliere die verbindung mit dem inet stellt sich dann wieder selbst her. sendeleistung ist auch ganz schwach wenn ich den wlan usb stick mit der hand abdecke ist die verbindung auch weg. was eigendlich nicht sein sollte. 
kennt jemand das problem oder ist der router hin???
danke im vorraus 
MfG
Joker


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

wie weit is der PC denn weg?


----------



## Shukov (1. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, aber hast du irgendwelche Elektrogeräte im Bereich des Funksignals ? Das könnte schon mal Schwankungen verursachen.

Ein weiteres mögliches Problem wäre der Kanal.
Es gibt ein Prog namens "netstumbler", das zeigt dir alle verfügbaren wlans an und nennt dir für jedes netz den kanal, auf dem gesendet wird. 
Wenn ein Wlan in Reichweite den selben kanal verwendet wie du, dann solltest du im wlan-router den kanal verändern, damit die sich nicht stören.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Mai 2009)

sind die störungen neu, oder seit erster inbetriebnahme? vielleicht ist der wlan dienst vom betriebssystem noch, oder wieder (z.b. nach einspielen von updates des betriebssystems) aktiv. der könnte den softwareeigenen wlan dienst vom wlan-usb stick stören. hatte gleiches phänomen bei einem speedport auch schon gehabt. haben den wlan dienst vom betriebssystem manuell gestoppt. und siehe da: es wurde keine verbindung mehr unterbrochen.
wäre auch interessant zu wissen, wie weit der pc vom speedport weg ist.
wenn mehrere w-lans vorhanden sind, einen anderen kanal ausprobieren.


----------



## Joker2809 (9. Juni 2009)

hi

Danke für euer Post    der Router wurde ausgetauscht war voll niO
der neu geht problemlos....

MfG Joker


----------

